# Gas prices



## Robnoxious408 (Apr 1, 2015)

Out here in California gas has gone up $.50 in the last two days !!!!! Do you fares increase when that happens?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Nope, only everyone collectively refusing to drive at current rates will cause rates to go up...good luck on that.


----------



## Robnoxious408 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah try to get all these idiots together on one thing !!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe there's a way you could jam the frequencies in their smart apps phones so they can't sign on for at least a few days.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Robnoxious408 said:


> Out here in California gas has gone up $.50 in the last two days !!!!! Do you fares increase when that happens?


The question part of that post is too fuggin funny!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Robnoxious408 said:


> Out here in California gas has gone up $.50 in the last two days !!!!! Do you fares increase when that happens?


Travis will probably consider lowering rates further to encourage customers to park their cars and take an Uber ride instead....... He makes the same amount of money per call regardless of your costs/mile. He will tell you it's a good thing.

This is a prime opportunity for you to think about your costs in general. Do you set money aside for possible repairs and the unexpected?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I love the Prius. I drove 270 miles yesterday and only put $14 in the tank at the end of the shift.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Gas has gone up on the east also, profit margin starting to shrink more, oh did I say profit LOL


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Diesel has remained the same while gas went up 20 cents, im not complaining.


----------



## UberXSCK (Apr 22, 2015)

Will Uber raise their fares to cover increased (15-20%) costs in gas? Of course not.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberXSCK said:


> Will Uber raise their fares to cover increased (15-20%) costs in gas? Of course not.


Pretty much another small pay cut.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Robnoxious408 said:


> Out here in California gas has gone up $.50 in the last two days !!!!! Do you fares increase when that happens?


Gas should stabilize soon. The fuel you buy in the summer is a different blend which tends to cost more.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Gas should stabilize soon. The fuel you buy in the summer is a different blend which tends to cost more.


While that is true, it has nothing to do with soaring gas prices in CA. In typical West Coast fashion (purely coincidence every time apparently) as gas prices drop two major refineries had to halt or drastically decrease production due to flares at one refinery and some other malfunction at the second. Decreased production jacked up/continues to jack up costs. These prices will not be decreasing anytime soon.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Selcric said:


> While that is true, it has nothing to do with soaring gas prices in CA. In typical West Coast fashion (purely coincidence every time apparently) as gas prices drop two major refineries had to halt or drastically decrease production due to flares at one refinery and some other malfunction at the second. Decreased production jacked up/continues to jack up costs. These prices will not be decreasing anytime soon.


Gotchya. Our prices have gone up by almost that much of the course of the last month, but they seem to be holding steady. Hang tough I guess.


----------



## black331 (Feb 10, 2015)

Driving in California now is basically the drivers paying to drive passengers around for almost nothing. At least when they made the pay cut in January gas was almost half what it is now. 

Don't even get me started on the oil companies, last time I checked, when lets say a mcDonalds burns down, all the others don't double their prices for a Big Mac for the next year. 

I just cannot imagine people will keep driving for uber at these rates with these gas prices, especially when these cheap ****ing passengers still don't tip.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> How about the people you know: you. When will you quit? Did you set a date already?


I have ... January 9 2042 it's a Monday


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Since you've apparently already been driving 20 years, calling it quits only in 2042 must mean you're some sort of chauffeur cyborg, engineered to run until your batteries no longer recharge..


Exactly .


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

precisely!!


----------



## black331 (Feb 10, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> How about the people you know: you. When will you quit? Did you set a date already?


You're about 2 months late.

Anyways the topic is about gas prices, not me, so save your sarcasm for something else..


----------

